# Sticker Shock!



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Is it me or does anyone else's wallet have a seizure buying terminal tackle?! I EASILY blew about $100 just buying hooks, line, sinkers, Rapalas (few), split rings, treble hooks, etc. I mean $3.5 for 10 split rings, $4 for a small pouch of split shot (tin)!!! I know nothing is cheap anymore, but c'mon! God, listen to me, I'm whining.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Imagine what you would've paid if you bought all pre-tied rigs!

No doubt inflation has hit everything to some degree


----------

